# New Boer Doe from Leaning Tree Farm :)



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I am beyond excited to get this doe from Leslie! We are picking her up on the 26th  I don't know much about Boer goat genetics, but it looks like she's got some real nice goats behind her!! I am hoping to show her next year. 
(Photo's taken by Leslie)
Her name is Lost and Found. 98% purebred, born in January 2013. Sire: Valley View VVBG Alibi's Pine Cone (spotted buck)
Dam: Leaning Tree T. Heart Throb (by 2DOX Tarz-N-Pipes US Elite Ennobled Ch X AABG NBD Heart Breaker R32 US Ennobled Ch)


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Very cool! Congrats!

I always see the Leaning Tree boers at the CWSF...even got to show some of them for Leslie one year. She's got some stunning goats.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Way to go, Sydney!


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Yay for you!! :stars:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

So happy for you Sydney! I wonder how she got the name Lost & Found?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I LOVED this doe in person!! Outstanding little doe.  I bet she'll show really well for you! Congrats fellow Leaning Tree goat owner!!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats (Oct 24, 2013)

Beautiful doe Sydney! (I'm jealous )


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

She is stunning Sydney ! Congrats


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Beautiful girl!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

KW Farms said:


> Very cool! Congrats!
> 
> I always see the Leaning Tree boers at the CWSF...even got to show some of them for Leslie one year. She's got some stunning goats.


Thanks!! How fun


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Tenacross said:


> Way to go, Sydney!


Thank you


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

ciwheeles said:


> Yay for you!! :stars:


Thanks


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

nancy d said:


> So happy for you Sydney! I wonder how she got the name Lost & Found?


Thanks Nancy! I wonder that too!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Crossroads Boers said:


> I LOVED this doe in person!! Outstanding little doe.  I bet she'll show really well for you! Congrats fellow Leaning Tree goat owner!!


I am SO excited to see what she looks like in person! Photos always make them look different!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Beautiful doe Sydney! (I'm jealous )


LOL!! Thanks Patrick


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Trickyroo said:


> She is stunning Sydney ! Congrats


Thanks so much! She really is. Super grateful I am able to get her.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> Beautiful girl!


Thanks Karen!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

She's here!! And Leslie is a HOOT! :lol: drive there and back was about 2.5 hours each way. Even went to the lake, the water in Soap Lake is so weird!! Here are some pictures. And some of her bottle babies 

Tomorrow if I can find away to get the pee stains off her legs without freezing them (my hair froze this morning!) I will try and get some pictures of her set up


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Oh, she's super sweet too! She's even got some spot on her cape!!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Cute!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girl!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

CONGRATS!!! She's gorgeous.  How many of Leslie's bottle babies did you end up with? LOL! Joking...


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

Gorgeous girl! She looks amazing.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Yay! She looks really nice, and the babies are so cute!


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Congratulations  Leslie has such nice goats. I'm sure she's gonna be a great addition to your heard she has such a great name too


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Soap lake is awesome I don't know if you read the historical signs. the lake has an interesting history with native Americans. It's the only lake of its kind in the world


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

beautiful girl!!!!! Christmas come early for you, huh???


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congrats !! She is sooooooooooo pretty  Her face is adorable !
Love the pictures of the babies too "D Thanks for sharing them
Enjoy her


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice, congrats


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Crossroads Boers said:


> CONGRATS!!! She's gorgeous.  How many of Leslie's bottle babies did you end up with? LOL! Joking...


Thanks! :ROFL: None of them! LOL! We need to sell three before we add anymore


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

You are so fortunate to have Found Lost hehe, congrats, you will never regret it.
And yep, Leslie can be a hoot alright. She is my first & main mentor. Has given me valuable info over the phone many times; she knows what's going on even if she cant see the goat. She trumps any doubtful vet advice.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

nchen7 said:


> beautiful girl!!!!! Christmas come early for you, huh???


She is actually my Christmas present! :-D


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

nancy d said:


> You are so fortunate to have Found Lost hehe, congrats, you will never regret it.
> And yep, Leslie can be a hoot alright. She is my first & main mentor. Has given me valuable info over the phone many times; she knows what's going on even if she cant see the goat. She trumps any doubtful vet advice.


Hehe  I am so happy  I am going to get the pee stains off her today so I can get some pictures of her actually set up


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Scottyhorse said:


> She is actually my Christmas present! :-D


I remember you saying that somewhere. I think, to make it genuine, your parents should wrap her up and stick her under the tree on Christmas day! lol.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww what a sweet Christmas Present ! Merry Christmas Sydney 
She is just stunning ! Im so envious


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Some pictures of our un-cooperative little lady from today...  Still learning how to set up Boers :lol: Plus she was trying to eat my hair/shirt the whole time. Haha. Anyone want to critique? Still need a name for her  

Edit- Not uploading pictures, I'll try again later.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Here are a couple.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh my, what a beauty! This is Lost & Found?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

She's gorgeous.  She looks a lot like a G-force kid. Is she? Or is she a Pincone kid? 

She has a lot of volume.  Love her head/neck.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

She's beautiful


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Wow, she looks good!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

nancy d said:


> Oh my, what a beauty! This is Lost & Found?


Yup  When I looked at the pictures of her on the computer, she looks better than I thought! Am I setting her up right?


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Crossroads Boers said:


> She's gorgeous.  She looks a lot like a G-force kid. Is she? Or is she a Pincone kid?
> 
> She has a lot of volume.  Love her head/neck.


She's out of Pinecone and Heart Breaker  I think she'll do well for showing?


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

janeen128 said:


> She's beautiful


Thanks Janeen


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

ciwheeles said:


> Wow, she looks good!


Thanks!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Gorgeous girl you have there Sydney 
I am soooooooooo jealous


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Trickyroo said:


> Gorgeous girl you have there Sydney
> I am soooooooooo jealous


Thanks Laura  :grin:


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

She sure seems to like you! 

I like her a lot. With that cape I bet she throws color.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Tenacross said:


> She sure seems to like you!
> 
> I like her a lot. With that cape I bet she throws color.


Thanks. She's a sweetie. Her sire is dappled and she has spots and dapples on her cape 

What would you say he strengths and weakness are? I think her topline is level, she is wide and has good capacity, and nice muscling. She could have a little more length maybe? Bad at critiquing Boers


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Breeding question -

She'll be a year old at the end of January. Since I have shows in the spring and summer, it would be best to wait to breed her till next fall, so she kids when she's two, right?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Scottyhorse said:


> She's out of Pinecone and Heart Breaker  I think she'll do well for showing?


 Cool! Our "multi-champion" % doe Paint Ball is out of Pinecone too!


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Congrats shes quite the looker. I don't have anything bad to say about her. You should do really good with her at the shows. If you are wanting to show her this spring an summer I would wait to breed her in the fall. Good luck with her an your showing!!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Cool! Our "multi-champion" % doe Paint Ball is out of Pinecone too!


They're sisters!! :lol: Well, half sisters.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

mmiller said:


> Congrats shes quite the looker. I don't have anything bad to say about her. You should do really good with her at the shows. If you are wanting to show her this spring an summer I would wait to breed her in the fall. Good luck with her an your showing!!


Thank you  She needs to work on her leading skills though


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats (Oct 24, 2013)

I have no judging experience, but here is my totally opinion based observations :wink: :

Pros:

- Nice brisket
- Good capacity (long and deep barrel)
- Great conformation (Nice pasterns, forward pointing legs and toes, no leg faults (pigeon toed, knock need, etc.) :wink:
- Very well muscled

Cons:

- Weaker than preferred rack/loin
- Steep rump (could be her posture in the picture though)
- Incredibly tooooooo sweet, cute, and lovely!  :wink: :smile:

Questions: How old is she? What is her ADG? Can you post a picture of her from behind?

She *WILL* make an excellent brood doe! I love the fact that she has muscle and capacity! I hope she gives you kids that have those two traits as well! :wink: :smile:


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> I have no judging experience, but here is my totally opinion based observations :wink: :
> 
> Pros:
> 
> ...


Thanks Patrick!! She is 11 months old. Not sure on weight, the only scale we own only goes to 1 lb lol for soap  Sorry... But what is ADG? I can get a picture of behind tomorrow 

We decided on the name Ellie for her!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats (Oct 24, 2013)

Scottyhorse said:


> Thanks Patrick!! She is 11 months old. Not sure on weight, the only scale we own only goes to 1 lb lol for soap  Sorry... But what is ADG? I can get a picture of behind tomorrow
> 
> We decided on the name Ellie for her!


ADG is "average daily gain". Current weight minus birth weight then divided by age (until you get days)... For example... I have a doeling that weights 60 lbs; she's 6 months old. (Not really; just an example) 60/6=10 lbs (per month)... 10/30 (average days per month) = 1/3 lb (per day) = 1/3 lb ADG :wink:

It's strange to ask for a butt picture, but you can tell a lot from them. :wink: Twist, inner leg muscling, etc. :wink:

Ellie is a nice name... I like it. :wink: :smile: :grin:


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> ADG is "average daily gain". Current weight minus birth weight then divided by age (until you get days)... For example... I have a doeling that weights 60 lbs; she's 6 months old. (Not really; just an example) 60/6=10 lbs (per month)... 10/30 (average days per month) = 1/3 lb (per day) = 1/3 lb ADG :wink:
> 
> It's strange to ask for a butt picture, but you can tell a lot from them. :wink: Twist, inner leg muscling, etc. :wink:
> 
> Ellie is a nice name... I like it. :wink: :smile: :grin:


Oh ok! Is there anyway to tell their weight without a scale? Like a weight tape type thing?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

What a gorgeous doe ... I've always wanted a boer.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats (Oct 24, 2013)

Scottyhorse said:


> Oh ok! Is there anyway to tell their weight without a scale? Like a weight tape type thing?


http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/livestock-forums/goats/170858-how-estimate-meat-goat-weight.html


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

This is the only place a guy can ask a woman for a butt picture and not get slapped :slap floor:

Ok , kidding , I couldn't resist :shrug::-D


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats (Oct 24, 2013)

Trickyroo said:


> This is the only place a guy can ask a woman for a butt picture and not get slapped :slap floor:
> 
> Ok , kidding , I couldn't resist :shrug::-D


:laugh: :ROFL:


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/livestock-forums/goats/170858-how-estimate-meat-goat-weight.html


Thanks!!!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Trickyroo said:


> This is the only place a guy can ask a woman for a butt picture and not get slapped :slap floor:
> 
> Ok , kidding , I couldn't resist :shrug::-D


:slapfloor: Oh my goodness Laura!!! LOL!!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Well , its the darn truth


----------

